# You qualify for an upgrade to the latest DIRECTV® equipment.



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I see that I now have a "You qualify for an upgrade to the latest DIRECTV® equipment." showing on my D* account. Goes on to say, "Your DIRECTV™ PROTECTION PLAN includes an equipment upgrade every 2 years. Click Upgrade/Add Receiver above".

However, I searched for "Upgrade/Add", and there's nothing found. Is the page bad, or am I missing something?

Thanks.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> I see that I now have a "You qualify for an upgrade to the latest DIRECTV® equipment." showing on my D* account. Goes on to say, "Your DIRECTV™ PROTECTION PLAN includes an equipment upgrade every 2 years. Click Upgrade/Add Receiver above".
> 
> However, I searched for "Upgrade/Add", and there's nothing found. Is the page bad, or am I missing something?
> 
> Thanks.


Call DirecTV and tell them you want to take advantage of the free upgrade as listed on your account.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Keep in mind, this is upgrading a box to a higher class, like to a Genie if you don't have one, receiver to DVR, SD to HD etc.


----------



## gator1234 (Jul 21, 2007)

Are you able to request a Genie? I am eligible in Dec and currently have an HR22, HR23 and HR24. I would like to get a Genie and return the older HR22. Will they do this?


----------



## midas69 (Jan 30, 2008)

gator1234 said:


> Are you able to request a Genie? I am eligible in Dec and currently have an HR22, HR23 and HR24. I would like to get a Genie and return the older HR22. Will they do this?


They did for me. The only fight I had was that they wanted to replace my other DVRs with the mini-clients. And that's where you might have an issue. With 2 DVRs and a Genie you'll have 9 tuners on your account. The standard SWM only supports 8 tuners. Fortunately my installer happened to have an SWM16 on the truck. But he told me that he normally doesn't carry them.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

midas69 said:


> They did for me. The only fight I had was that they wanted to replace my other DVRs with the mini-clients. And that's where you might have an issue. With 2 DVRs and a Genie you'll have 9 tuners on your account. The standard SWM only supports 8 tuners. Fortunately my installer happened to have an SWM16 on the truck. But he told me that he normally doesn't carry them.


Did they actually attempt to insist that you get clients? When I upgraded (not using the protection plan), the CSR assumed that I wanted to go to clients along with the Genie. But when I said "No. I don't want clients, I want to keep two of my DVR's, her answer was "Oh. OK. That will work."


----------



## midas69 (Jan 30, 2008)

Bill Broderick said:


> Did they actually attempt to insist that you get clients? When I upgraded (not using the protection plan), the CSR assumed that I wanted to go to clients along with the Genie. But when I said "No. I don't want clients, I want to keep two of my DVR's, her answer was "Oh. OK. That will work."


It was actually a little complicated. I had 2 THR22s and 1 HR24. I never actually had the whole Whole Home networking setup. So I was using Ethernet and the Ethernet port on the HR24 was FUBAR. So I wanted 1 THR22 replaced with the Genie and the HR24 replaced under the protection plan, keeping the final THR22. But when the installer came out his paperwork showed the HR24 being replaced by a mini-client.

Fortunately the HR24 worked fine with the DECA connection, but I still had to fight to keep the HR24. I have no doubt that it would have been a big fight if he didn't have the SWM16 on the truck.


----------



## Daddyo (Sep 3, 2008)

Does this automatically push your contract out another 2 years? I've got an old HR21 and a HR22 that I wouldn't mind swapping with a Genie and a remote.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Daddyo said:


> Does this automatically push your contract out another 2 years? I've got an old HR21 and a HR22 that I wouldn't mind swapping with a Genie and a remote.


Yes, getting a new Genie will get you a new 2 contract


----------



## RichManitoba (Sep 24, 2012)

midas69 said:


> They did for me. The only fight I had was that they wanted to replace my other DVRs with the mini-clients. And that's where you might have an issue. With 2 DVRs and a Genie you'll have 9 tuners on your account. The standard SWM only supports 8 tuners. Fortunately my installer happened to have an SWM16 on the truck. But he told me that he normally doesn't carry them.


What is a *SWiM16? I wonder if that's my problem.*

I had a Genie installed over 2 weeks ago and installers have been back 4 times: nobody can get anything to work consistently. They replaced 2 clients, 1 genie, then took out the 2 clients and gave me 2 H24's (I originally had H25's). I'm supposed to have 5 TV's hooked up, but only 2 are working. DTV coming back Saturday. (What's with this 7 days apart?) Almost 3 weeks and I'm not happy. Ready to unhook everything, stack the stuff up by my front door and have them pick it up.


----------



## midas69 (Jan 30, 2008)

RichManitoba said:


> What is a *SWiM16? I wonder if that's my problem.*


It's got to do with how many tuners you can have hooked at once. The SWM stands for Single Wire Multi-Switch. In the old days each tuner required a wire. The SWM means you now only need one wire. But the standard SWM can only handle 8 tuners. To go beyond 8 you need to jump to the SWM16 which can handle 16 tuners. FWIW, I have seen an SWM13 mentioned someone on this forum but I don't really know anything about it.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

RichManitoba said:


> What is a *SWiM16? I wonder if that's my problem.*
> 
> I had a Genie installed over 2 weeks ago and installers have been back 4 times: nobody can get anything to work consistently. They replaced 2 clients, 1 genie, then took out the 2 clients and gave me 2 H24's (I originally had H25's). I'm supposed to have 5 TV's hooked up, but only 2 are working. DTV coming back Saturday. (What's with this 7 days apart?) Almost 3 weeks and I'm not happy. Ready to unhook everything, stack the stuff up by my front door and have them pick it up.


So, if my count is right (one Genie = 5 tuners, two HD receivers = 2 tuners, 2 clients = 0 tuners, for a total of 7 tuners), then you don't need a SWM-16. The standard SWM LNB can handle up to 8 tuners. You only need a SWM-16 when you exceed that limitation.


----------

